
Building a fast, lightweight REST service with Rails 3 - _pius
http://pivotallabs.com/users/jdean/blog/articles/1419-building-a-fast-lightweight-rest-service-with-rails-3-
======
iampims
Since there's no way to leave a comment on the original post, Jeff, if you're
reading this thread, would you mind explaining what your stripped down version
of rails3 offers that Sinatra doesn't?

What does rails do best than Sinatra when you remove ActiveResource, Views,
Cookies management, etc… No framework flamewar intended, just genuine
interest.

------
_pius
It would have been interesting to see some benchmarks here.

